# YOUR faith



## Timpa (Mar 16, 2010)

Myself? I dont really know? I think im a christian or... Something like pagan


----------



## Demonbart (Mar 16, 2010)

I'm a pagan Vacationist. Deal with it, silly religious peoples!


----------



## Prophet (Mar 16, 2010)

Spinozist.


----------



## Sephi (Mar 16, 2010)

Nihilism.


----------



## _Chaz_ (Mar 16, 2010)

Borderline Atheist.


----------



## yuyuyup (Mar 16, 2010)

disney channel


----------



## prowler (Mar 16, 2010)

I don't believe in anything.
Though I have an open mind about things.

The only thing that puts me off is them people that force religion down you.


----------



## Timpa (Mar 16, 2010)

yuyuyup said:
			
		

> disney channel


Interisting. Tell me moar


----------



## Danny600kill (Mar 16, 2010)

I have a loose belief in Christianity


----------



## Blood Fetish (Mar 16, 2010)

I believe in the scientific method.


----------



## Slyakin (Mar 16, 2010)

Am I the only Muslim here?


----------



## Shinryuji (Mar 16, 2010)

I believe in your mother. She exists, therefore my belief is well founded 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




I also believe in trees, cats, dogs, and the occasional passerby. I don't however believe in France. I believe in the french, just not the country. I'm skeptical on that front.


----------



## Timpa (Mar 16, 2010)

I just conaidered converting to islam, but i didnt because  pork PORK PORK!


----------



## jgu1994 (Mar 16, 2010)

Pastafarian.


----------



## Demonbart (Mar 16, 2010)

Slyakin said:
			
		

> Am I the only Muslim here?


Yes. And the notorious Dutch muslim hater Geert Wilders is rumored to be here on gbatemp, spying on YOU.
Not really though, and no offense intended


----------



## Slyakin (Mar 16, 2010)

Demonbart said:
			
		

> Slyakin said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ah, I don't take any offense, don't worry.


----------



## Pliskron (Mar 16, 2010)

Blood Fetish said:
			
		

> I believe in the scientific method.


I don't even have faith in that. The scientists always cook results and lie. Remember cold fusion, piltdown man, eugenics to name a few. I could go on and on. Science has a worse track record than religion.


----------



## Searinox (Mar 16, 2010)

Atheist. Because science was actually able to prove something across the millenia.


----------



## Advi (Mar 16, 2010)

Atheist. Though mostly because I don't care for religion. If there was irrefutable proof that the Bible was fact then I would still be atheist, in the same sense.


----------



## Blood Fetish (Mar 16, 2010)

Pliskron said:
			
		

> Blood Fetish said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is the beauty of science; it is always attempting to disprove itself. I am unsure if I should laugh or cry at your assertion that science has a worse track record than religion.


----------



## Hadrian (Mar 16, 2010)

I believe in Toni Plutonij.

Sexy bugger.


----------



## Timpa (Mar 16, 2010)

Have you guys heard thoughts of a dying atheist by muse? What do you atheist believe what will happen when you die? Are there any big ufo religion?


----------



## dinofan01 (Mar 16, 2010)

Timpa said:
			
		

> Have you guys heard thoughts of a dying atheist by muse? What do you atheist believe what will happen when you die? *Are there any big ufo religion?*


Isn't scientology the closest thing to that? 

But for me I'm an agnostic Catholic...if u even wanna consider me catholic anymore.


----------



## Panzer Tacticer (Mar 16, 2010)

I believe in myself.

I have faith in myself.

I believe I will bake another full recipe of these peanut butter cookies when I finish this one 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 (I have enough cookie tins).

I have faith that most of the world's answers to anything worth answering are likely mostly full of crap.

I believe it's ok to be addicted something as long as it's a good work out. Use the full hour when having sex eh, there's no medal for getting done first 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I have faith being this short is ok. I have yet to bump my head in a basement at least.

I believe being rich and miserable is ok even if you are really miserable. Well trying being poor and miserable and you will see what I mean.

I have faith Nintendo won't release any games for 2010 I will need to worry about missing.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Mar 16, 2010)

I have faith in the strength of humanity but I lack faith in most of mankind.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Mar 16, 2010)

Panzer Tacticer said:
			
		

> I believe in myself.
> 
> I have faith in myself.
> 
> ...


QFT!

You are a genius, Panzer Tacticer!


----------



## Thoob (Mar 16, 2010)

Atheist. All God needs to do is show himself, then I would be religious. I don't believe in anything where there is no proof that it exists.


----------



## Timpa (Mar 16, 2010)

Is there anything wrong with beeing a pagan or wiccan?


----------



## Donixs (Mar 16, 2010)

Thoob said:
			
		

> Atheist. All God needs to do is show himself, then I would be religious. I don't believe in anything where there is no proof that it exists.


This


----------



## Hadrian (Mar 16, 2010)

Thoob said:
			
		

> Atheist. All God needs to do is show himself, then I would be religious. I don't believe in anything where there is no proof that it exists.


I use to think this until I saw this Star Trek episode where this alien (or something) made them think it was God.

If "God" did show itself to me, I'll still wont believe it is God.


----------



## Lacius (Mar 16, 2010)

Hadriano said:
			
		

> Thoob said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Do you remember what episode this was?


----------



## Hadrian (Mar 16, 2010)

No idea, it was so long ago when I saw it.  One from the Original Series.


----------



## Tanas (Mar 16, 2010)

Reality and facts.

Was it the episode were a Ferengi was pretending to be god?


----------



## Hadrian (Mar 16, 2010)

Tanas said:
			
		

> Reality and facts.
> 
> Was it the episode were a Ferengi was pretending to be god?


I had to google Ferengi and apparently they first appeared in NG which I never liked so it can't be that.  I'm one of those who only watches the original series.

Might have been "Who Mourns for Adonais?"  its the only one that sounds similar.


----------



## Lacius (Mar 16, 2010)

Hadriano said:
			
		

> No idea, it was so long ago when I saw it.  One from the Original Series.
> Thanks. You're probably referring to the TOS episode "The Apple"
> 
> 
> ...


Oh yeah, I completely forgot about that one.


----------



## Hadrian (Mar 16, 2010)

Weren't this thread meant to be derailed by accusations of Nazism?

Anyway back on topic...sorry for derailing.


----------



## Lacius (Mar 16, 2010)

I got so excited about Star Trek that I forgot to answer the question.

*Pastafarianism*


----------



## Zerousen (Mar 16, 2010)

I'm a Buddhist. xD. you know,everybody thinks that Buddha is a God,if people were to actually listen and try to understand Buddhism,they would'nt be saying that. anyways,I've been hearings about Christianity in History class and my friends,and Christianity(erm,Catholisism) in the Middle Ages was not the kind of things I've heard from my friends. The Middle Ages were crazy -.-  I don't think anybody is crazy enough to go on the crusades,w/o knowing that they would die... I also thing that the Jews,Muslims,and the Christians could've SHARED Jerusalem,but hey,history is history,and religions are religions.


----------



## GBAer (Mar 16, 2010)

I'm an Atheist, which is the only rational belief, while all religions are irrational.


----------



## V!olaPlayer (Mar 16, 2010)

Catholic. :]


----------



## Fat D (Mar 16, 2010)

Legally lutheran protestant, but personally, I consider myself an agnostic atheist.


----------



## Zerousen (Mar 16, 2010)

GBAer said:
			
		

> I'm an Atheist, which is the only rational belief, while all religions are irrational.



i read about atheism somewhere,and I believe that your religion if very true. although,Buddhists don't believe in deities(Gods). we believe that people can end the cycle of suffering and go to heaven,or make suffering worse(hell). Buddha means awakened,so the Buddha,is,you could say, a "perfected" human. anyways,I strongly support atheism. strange though,i read somewhere that the Japanese say that 64-65% of them are atheists,when around 90-95% are Buddhists...? I see why my teachers dont let me research on Wikipedia. xD(anyways,srry if i may spark some kind of lethal religous war o.O not trrying to offend anybody.)


----------



## rastsan (Mar 16, 2010)

Daoist Taoist
WHatever I am, whatever I am doing, where-ever I am the Path I am on Is always the right one...
Curiously said by several hardcore murderers and other criminals (not that I am one just saying, curious ya know)


My grandma is a renounced menonite (*how can A world this beuatiful be a sin or sinful?*)
My mom a united christian (only literally after going through every religion in/out there - Why I am a taoist actually)
My Dad the atheist (never explained why ANd at this point he won't talk to me to tell me anything else...)


----------



## Blood Fetish (Mar 16, 2010)

Konata-Chan said:
			
		

> GBAer said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You are Buddhist simply by accident of birth. If you were born in America you would be Christian. If you were born in India you would be Hindu. Etc. Do you ever ponder that?


----------



## TrolleyDave (Mar 16, 2010)

Konata-Chan said:
			
		

> I'm a Buddhist. xD. you know,everybody thinks that Buddha is a God,if people were to actually listen and try to understand Buddhism,they would'nt be saying that. anyways,I've been hearings about Christianity in History class and my friends,and Christianity(erm,Catholisism) in the Middle Ages was not the kind of things I've heard from my friends. The Middle Ages were crazy -.-  I don't think anybody is crazy enough to go on the crusades,w/o knowing that they would die... I also thing that the Jews,Muslims,and the Christians could've SHARED Jerusalem,but hey,history is history,and religions are religions.



Bhuddism is one of the only religions I have any respect for.  The tale of Bhudda is a fantastic one and shows just how great a human can be if he just stops and thinks for a moment.


----------



## Blood Fetish (Mar 16, 2010)

Fat D said:
			
		

> Legally lutheran protestant, but personally, I consider myself an agnostic atheist.


What does that mean? Germany requires people to register their religion with the state?


----------



## The Catboy (Mar 16, 2010)

I don't have a religion, no religion really agrees with me. So I made my own faith with a mixture of science and God


----------



## Zerousen (Mar 16, 2010)

Blood Fetish said:
			
		

> Konata-Chan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


well,Buddhism was originated in India,and I actually am born in america,In fact,I'm in america right now.


----------



## Hadrian (Mar 16, 2010)

The Pink Cat Boy said:
			
		

> I don't have a religion, no religion really agrees with me. So I made my own faith with a mixture of science and God


Hadrianism is for you.


----------



## mthrnite (Mar 16, 2010)

Zen Atheist


----------



## Zerousen (Mar 16, 2010)

TrolleyDave said:
			
		

> Konata-Chan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


well,I'm glad that people out there respect each others religions. I had nearly no friends in elementary school because I am Buddhist


----------



## Blood Fetish (Mar 16, 2010)

Konata-Chan said:
			
		

> well,Buddhism was originated in India,and I actually am born in america,In fact,I'm in america right now.


And Christianity originated in the middle east. That doesn't change the fact that some countries like the USA are predominantly that religion. Regardless, why did you list Japan in your profile if you were not born there and do not live there? Bah never mind.


----------



## The Catboy (Mar 16, 2010)

Hadriano said:
			
		

> The Pink Cat Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What's that?


----------



## mrfatso (Mar 17, 2010)

nothing and everything.

I dont believe in a singular god, i believe in any god that i feel like on that day at that particular period, and vice versa, i believe that there isnt a god when i don wish to believe in them/he/it


----------



## Arkansaw (Mar 17, 2010)

Allah is great!


----------



## Timpa (Mar 17, 2010)

Arkansaw said:
			
		

> Allah is great!


depends on what you believe. i mean i think its crazy thinking 'bout the jihad thing


----------



## Sanderino (Mar 17, 2010)

Konata-Chan said:
			
		

> TrolleyDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Damn, that were some sad children. :S


----------



## TrolleyDave (Mar 17, 2010)

Konata-Chan said:
			
		

> well,I'm glad that people out there respect each others religions. I had nearly no friends in elementary school because I am Buddhist



Sorry to hear that happened to you, some kids (and adults sadly) are clueless.  The way I see it with religion is as long as someones beliefs don't hinder the quality of other peoples life or affect the freedoms people enjoy then anyone is free to follow whatever faith and philosophy they want!  With Bhuddism though I think I identified with it alot cos I studied alot of Martial Arts in my younger days.  Bhuddist philosophy is part of it, well unless you're just into the fighting aspect of course.


----------



## Arkansaw (Mar 17, 2010)

Timpa said:
			
		

> Arkansaw said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



well, there are both peaceful and violent interpretations of 'the jihad thing'


----------



## Occult Tech (Mar 17, 2010)

I believe in doing as you would be done by ... and if they wont do that, do it to them first.

I treat people as I want to be treated, but if they can't dig it, then **** 'em.

My faith is in my friends and in my conscience.


----------



## Jamstruth (Mar 17, 2010)

I think the best religions are the dead ones. Norse Gods? Utterly awesome! Greek Gods? Pretty cool guys. Roman Gods? Also pretty cool.
They knew their gods were a bunch of pricks and still worshipped them!!

Yeah, I don't believe in any God really, I'm a complete Atheist but can understand people who believe in a God, though don't think anybody should take the Bible as completely truthful


----------



## TrolleyDave (Mar 17, 2010)

Jamstruth said:
			
		

> I think the best religions are the dead ones. Norse Gods? Utterly awesome! Greek Gods? Pretty cool guys. Roman Gods? Also pretty cool.
> They knew their gods were a bunch of pricks and still worshipped them!!
> 
> Yeah, I don't believe in any God really, I'm a complete Atheist but can understand people who believe in a God, though don't think anybody should take the Bible as completely truthful



Best Gods ever are the Jade Emperor and the Monkey King.


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Mar 17, 2010)

Atheist. There is no proof at all of a God ever having existed. The Church just made it up to get some easy money. It's still getting easy money.


----------



## hesho (Mar 17, 2010)

iam muslim


----------



## Occult Tech (Mar 17, 2010)

Overlord Nadrian said:
			
		

> Atheist. There is no proof at all of a God ever having existed. The Church just made it up to get some easy money. It's still getting easy money.



You forgot to mention that they invented it for social control, too.


----------



## hesho (Mar 17, 2010)

for ppl who are athesists and stuff since iam muslim we belive in one god only so u ask yourselves this who do u think created your bodies and souls just a question


----------



## Tanas (Mar 17, 2010)

hesho said:
			
		

> for ppl who are athesists and stuff since iam muslim we belive in one god only so u ask yourselves this who do u think created your bodies and souls just a question


Ever heard of things called Mothers and Farthers? AKA Parents.


----------



## hesho (Mar 17, 2010)

Ever heard of things called Mothers and Farthers? AKA Parents.
[/quote]

my friend iam not talking about prgenancy who developed your body and souls and your parents and so on so forth where do u think human beings where originated and who originated them thats wat iam talkin about and another quetion what do u all think the definition of a soul


----------



## Lelouch (Mar 17, 2010)

Most religions are based on the ancient Egyptian Sun God Horus, watch the movie Zeitgeist to see all the similarities.


----------



## KevInChester (Mar 17, 2010)

Agnostic, and despises all new age things such as psychics, homeopathy, and all the other sorts of woo woo.

I don't mind people have religious beliefs though, except the few that can be conclusively labeled as cults 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			







			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> for ppl who are athesists and stuff since iam muslim we belive in one god only so u ask yourselves this who do u think created your bodies and souls just a question



Who created Allah?  God, or whatever you wish to call your chosen deity.  I have no issues with the Muslim faith, Christian, etc  The ones I do are shall we say more modern inventions.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Mar 17, 2010)

Overlord Nadrian said:
			
		

> Atheist. There is no proof at all of a God ever having existed. The Church just made it up to get some easy money. It's still getting easy money.


Well, not quite, but the churches are just interested in money.


----------



## Tanas (Mar 17, 2010)

hesho said:
			
		

> Ever heard of things called Mothers and Farthers? AKA Parents.
> 
> 
> my friend iam not talking about prgenancy who developed your body and souls and your parents and so on so forth where do u think human beings where originated and who originated them thats wat iam talkin about and another quetion what do u all think the definition of a soul



A soul is a made up thing by religions in order to lure and frighten you into that religion, with either the promise of an after life or the scare of an eternity in hell.  and you my friend have appeared to have fallen for this lie hook line and sinker.


----------



## KevInChester (Mar 17, 2010)




----------



## hesho (Mar 17, 2010)

Tanas said:
			
		

> hesho said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



my friend that is your opinion and by the way i respect all religions and their prospectives peace my friend


----------



## Rogue Trader (Mar 17, 2010)

Legally a Protestant (NI requires you to declare either Protestant or Catholic when you apply for a job, although it's more of a cultural thing than a religious one- also WTF!  Illegal nearly everywhere else)

In reality I would describe myself as an agnostic, with Christian overtones (since that was my upbringing).  I don't like the idea of religion, but I do try to fulfil Christianity on a technical basis- while I don't really believe it, and it's a billion to one chance, if there is no God, there are no consequences, if that billionth chance was right, i'm fucked.

Religion may be irrational, hedging your bets certainly isn't.


----------



## Tanas (Mar 17, 2010)

There are  three forms of belief which are Theists, Cowards and Atheist.


----------



## SargeSmash (Mar 17, 2010)

Wow, the cynicism here...

I certainly don't believe science has any sort of lock on explaining where we came from.  Yeah, we came from our parents, but where did they come from?  Where did their ancestors come from?  Where did they come from in the evolutionary chain?  And then, where did all the stuff that comprises our universe come from?  There's a place in every point of view that our ability to prove ANYTHING breaks down.

Someone can ask the same thing about higher powers that created the universe.  Where did they come from?  In the end, we all ask ourselves the same question.  I can no more prove that they exist or that they do not exist than anyone else can.

In any case, I choose to believe in Jesus Christ as my Savior.  I can no more prove that he is the Son of God than anyone else.  Only circumstantially, and even then, I will run into the same problems as everyone else.  It really is a matter of faith for everyone, even those that consider themselves atheists.  They just put their faith in different things.

I also find it puzzling the caricature of religious people as people that ignore or don't care about science, that are somehow being hoodwinked.  For me, science continually strengthens my faith.  Science and faith are not mutually exclusive, and they never have been.


----------



## Slyakin (Mar 17, 2010)

It's interesting to see that 95% of the topic posters are atheist. Well, this IS a video game site.


----------



## KevInChester (Mar 17, 2010)

I think it's only the hardline supports of a religion that discount science to a great degree.  One person for example, once messaged me:



			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> I don't know why NASA keep wasting money on sending up probes into Space, all the answers they need are already written down, in the bible.




As for me being agnostic, and thus a coward, I just think it is arrogant to say that a deity doesn't exist, but it's also same to the same degree saying one does.  It's fence sitting, but, what the hey


----------



## Tanas (Mar 17, 2010)

KevInChester said:
			
		

> I think it's only the hardline supports of a religion that discount science to a great degree.  One person for example, once messaged me:
> 
> I don't know why NASA keep wasting money on sending up probes into Space, all the answers they need are already written down, in the bible.
> 
> ...


Kev do you honestly think that god is going to let you in heaven? atheist and two faced agnostics go to hell, only theists are let in.


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Mar 17, 2010)

Occult Tech said:
			
		

> Overlord Nadrian said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, true, I forgot about that.


----------



## Depravo (Mar 17, 2010)

Those who rabidly preach atheism are no better than their religious counterparts.

Until the existence/non-existence of divine beings can be empirically proven then agnosticism is the only reasonable course of action.


----------



## KevInChester (Mar 17, 2010)

Tanas said:
			
		

> Kev do you honestly think that god is going to let you in heaven? atheist and two faced agnostics go to hell, only theists are let in.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Advi (Mar 17, 2010)

SargeSmash said:
			
		

> Wow, the cynicism here...
> 
> I certainly don't believe science has any sort of lock on explaining where we came from.  Yeah, we came from our parents, but where did they come from?  Where did their ancestors come from?  Where did they come from in the evolutionary chain?  And then, where did all the stuff that comprises our universe come from?  There's a place in every point of view that our ability to prove ANYTHING breaks down.
> 
> ...


Indeed. Of course, that's not why people hate religion: it's the people that try to force their beliefs on others.

It has, and always will amaze me how people find comfort in converting people into their own beliefs. War is strictly condemned in every major religious book, be it the New Testament, Torah, Koran, yet more people have been killed in the name of God than in any other war: even today Islamic extremists fight against the major nations in the Middle East, while hundreds of years ago many people were royally executed for heresy against Christianity. On TV, lunatics like Glenn Beck say that to accept God into his heart made him rich and famous and that religion is vital to the government because our founding fathers were Christian. Also that the Constitution can't be changed, EVER. Also that atheists are completely incapable of morals. Also that women who solve math problems are witches.

Now, I'm all for freedom of religion. I believe it is a vital right in a democratic society. But if the Free Evangelicals come to my house and tell me I'm going to Hell one more time I swear I'm grabbing my knife.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Mar 17, 2010)

hesho said:
			
		

> for ppl who are athesists and stuff since iam muslim we belive in one god only so u ask yourselves this who do u think created your bodies and souls just a question



I believe nature did.


----------



## Advi (Mar 17, 2010)

THE ONE TRUE FAITH!


----------



## The Catboy (Mar 17, 2010)

Advice Dog said:
			
		

> THE ONE TRUE FAITH!








 The one true faith


----------



## rastsan (Mar 17, 2010)

I frogot to add what I believe in as faith really has not much to do with my belief...
Ahem I believe in
SEX #1
Aliens will eventually make themselves known to us (boyfriend is laughing at this alien part)
The world is so beautiful religion shouldn't even be a question just believe in the beauty

I also believe that humanity is really limiting themselves by trying to define things - their way

there is crap load of other things 
uh being burried up to my neck in cow manure is no funnier then a baby making a face at something that tastes terrible or even looking at the pictures my boss took of me burried...
true ugliness is very hard to find and only can be found in really odd places but only in a beautiful way (ya I know HUH, but still)
more later I have to think about this


----------



## Occult Tech (Mar 17, 2010)

To all those who push their religious views on others :


If you really, truly believed what you are spewing, you would feel comfortable enough not to have to try to persuade others that your beliefs are true. People who truly believe, who truly have faith, do not need to try to convert others.


Also, if you were not told specifically by your chosen divinity that you are their messenger, then you should not try to act as such ... oh, and if your chosen divinity did personally tell you to spread their word, you need to check your meds.


----------



## Forstride (Mar 18, 2010)

Christians, as well as followers of other religions try to push conformity to people outside of their religion, not because they want to, but because God wants them to.  It says in the Bible that we (I'm a Christian, so this obviously refers to followers of Christianity) should help anyone and everyone grow closer to God.  If you don't want to believe, fine...But what are you going to do when God comes (I'm saying when, because I believe the Rapture will happen)?  You can't just say "I believe" and get a one-way ticket to Heaven.

I don't even know why I'm posting this when no one will provide an argument back besides 'God doesn't exist, you can't prove anything.'  You're right, you can't prove He exists, but you can't prove he doesn't.  It IS based on belief, which is why the reward for believing is a great one (Well, that's all opinion of the theists/atheists).  Most followers of Christianity say that faith is a test, and it is, because you have to believe in something you can't see, hear, feel, etc., which is a challenge when life is full of times you just want to say "fuck everything."  I'm just sick of atheists acting like they're the shit because they refuse to believe.  I'm not saying you have to, but when you put down my religion, as well as any other religion out there, that's a problem.  Most of my friends are atheists, and half of them don't even know what the hell the word means.  Compare religion nowadays to earlier times.  It was abundant back then, because people didn't have music that pushed them away from theist beliefs (The people I know in real life that are atheists listen to metal, death metal, etc...The kind of music that people used to associate with Satan when it first started appearing), books that had other people portrayed as gods, and the list goes on...

The point is...I don't care if you're atheist, just don't bring down my religion...Atheism is a belief that spiritual beings don't exist, where as theism is a belief that spiritual beings do exist.  Either way, you believe in something.


----------



## syko5150 (Mar 18, 2010)

I'm an Atheist but my fiancee and daughter are both Catholic. Just because i don't believe in a god or anything else that can't be proven doesn't mean I'm going to stop my family or anyone else for that matter in believing in whatever they so choose. You should just do whatever feels right to YOU and not care what others think.I Don't force my beliefs on anyone and don't want other people's beliefs forced on me...


----------



## Occult Tech (Mar 18, 2010)

We don't need to bring down your organized religions, as they are doing a fine job of discrediting themselves.

Every suicide bomber, every ephebophile, every zealot ... all of them just turn people against their given religions.

More people convert to Zoroastrianism & Wicca each year now than convert to either Islam or Christianity.

People are looking to older faiths, as the current mainstream religions are packed with people who use it as an excuse or a weapon, or people who are just broken.

If there is a God, he, as Andrew Vachss so rightly said, needs to be sued for malpractice.


----------



## SargeSmash (Mar 18, 2010)

You know, conversion is part of the Christian belief system.  And you can't tell me that atheists aren't as *ahem* hell-bent on converting others to their point of view.


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Mar 18, 2010)

TrolleyDave said:
			
		

> hesho said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


QFT.

@everyone that believes in any kind of supernatural being: You're free to do so, but never force your belief on others, it just makes it look bad.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Mar 18, 2010)

Overlord Nadrian said:
			
		

> TrolleyDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What would your opinion be on letting people share the belief, but not forcing, letting someone make their own choice?


----------



## Shadow&Light (Mar 18, 2010)

I think I just believe on my self, if You want something, the first thing you need it's self confidence


----------



## Blaze163 (Mar 18, 2010)

I believe it's all a load of bollocks. The only 'religion' I can even come close to justifying scientifically is the Gaia Theory, and that makes just as little sense as anything else, I can find some things in it that make some degree of sense but I'm clutching at straws. You want to know what I believe in? My friends, my judgement, and the morals I've arrived at on my own, not taken from a book hopelessly out of date and out of touch with modern society.

I also believe that we as a society need to spend less time worrying about the afterlife and concentrate on doing someting useful with the life we're living right now. I'm not dedicating my life to something we can't even be sure exists and forget to enjoy my life now. I'll deal with death when the time comes.


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Mar 18, 2010)

ProtoKun7 said:
			
		

> Overlord Nadrian said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's okay (unless in some cases), but a lot of religious people just (use the) force all the time.


----------



## Uchiha Obito (Mar 18, 2010)

THIS IS WHAT I BELIEVE!!!


----------



## Zerousen (Mar 18, 2010)

syko5150 said:
			
		

> I'm an Atheist but my fiancee and daughter are both Catholic. Just because i don't believe in a god or anything else that can't be proven doesn't mean I'm going to stop my family or anyone else for that matter in believing in whatever they so choose. You should just do whatever feels right to YOU and not care what others think.I Don't force my beliefs on anyone and don't want other people's beliefs forced on me...


One famous Buddhist monk once said in a faq for people who want to learn about Buddhism is,if you love someone/they love you/ they are your friend,you dont force your religions onto them and vice versa,because then if they/you did,you/they are not really your friend. people must respect each others religions,whether you think they are totally right or totally wrong............gah i sound like my mother. one time,these two snobbish girls asked me a bunch of questions(only me,because I was asian),and I said I was Buddhist. well,they screamed and said that if I don't believe in god,than I would go to hell. -.- its not the I don't believe in him,I just dont worship him,but I do respect their religions. I'm trying to study atheism,because I think that its one of the most logical of all religions.


----------



## Wabsta (Mar 18, 2010)

I believe that it's anoying that people actually come to your house, dinner time, bringing you the the light. (hurrdurr)
jk 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




I'm an atheist myself. I'm not really fond of this whole "god" thing.
I do find religions veeeeeeery interesting to read about. Like, old history of it.


----------



## Klarkykat (Mar 18, 2010)

I believe all things can be rationally discussed. Except this. Hahaha.

Well people have their own faith so just leave 'em to it. I'm not religious myself. Religion scares to be quite honest. I think it can do more bad than good, but of course you wonder what it's all about... It provides answers i guess. As long as you're not interfering with me or anyone else then it's cool. And i do realise that a lot of the brilliant things ever done on this planet was done through faith. It can make people stronger.

One thing that does bother me these days is the controversies here in ireland over the child abuse scandals. The catholic hierarchy must be coming to it's last days now surely? I mean the pope hasn't even mentioned it! I don't know how someone that stands for all that is good and living can let such things be swept under the carpet like that. It's disgusting really.


----------



## Paulieo (Mar 18, 2010)

I used to be christian, but now I don't really have a religion. I only believe that there is some sort of god.


----------



## Zerousen (Mar 18, 2010)

Paulieo said:
			
		

> I used to be christian, but now I don't really have a religion. I only believe that there is some sort of god.


like there is some kind of person/thing watching over us,seeing if we are doing good or bad


----------



## Wabsta (Mar 18, 2010)

and ofcourse, I believe in this.

_Always, I want to be with you, and make believe with you, and live in harmony harmony oh love! _


----------



## UltraMagnus (Mar 18, 2010)

I am Unitarian Universalist, a type of agnostic theism I suppose.


----------



## Panzer Tacticer (Mar 18, 2010)

I believe I'd like to come back as a Japanese schoolgirl. Because then I could fiddle with one, and not get thrown in jail 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




But I have faith I likely wouldn't get to be one of the pretty ones.


----------



## The Pi (Mar 18, 2010)

darth vader


----------



## Panzer Tacticer (Mar 18, 2010)

So here is the problem with god.

If he's there, there's no way to prove it. If he's not there, it doesn't matter.

I just can't understand why anyone believes in him. Especially when we have so much proof that so much of his books DO have proof that the writers are nuts.

The rock of ages, it can't deal with the age of rocks.


----------



## Blood Fetish (Mar 18, 2010)

People believe in a divine being, because they desperately want a parent-figure guiding them. They want to be told what to do so that they feel they are on the "right" path. Their minds cannot accept that there is no "truth" or "justice". They cannot accept that people will do horrible things and not pay for it their entire life.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Mar 18, 2010)

Blood Fetish said:
			
		

> People believe in a divine being, because they desperately want a parent-figure guiding them. They want to be told what to do so that they feel they are on the "right" path. Their minds cannot accept that there is no "truth" or "justice". They cannot accept that people will do horrible things and not pay for it their entire life.


You're talking nonsense 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I'm not desperate for a parent-figurine guiding me, I don't want to be told anything, I'm free to accept everything, and most of all I actually hate the whole human species, as we are horrible race, and world, heck, Universe would be better off without us.

And I believe in God, Entity, some kind of force, call it whatever you like. I don't believe in religion, but I do believe in something holding everything together.

EDIT: I don't make assumptions towards people who don't believe in anything, so you shouldn't make any assumptions about people who do believe. It's all about ones preference. If we can agree to live and let live, I honestly don't care what somebody else is, eats, likes or believes!


----------



## dinofan01 (Mar 18, 2010)

^^^^ dude...shut up. Just because you dont believe doesn't mean you have to be a douche. I too don't have a god but doesn't mean I go around saying your dumb for not being like me. Even if there is no evidence of God existing, theres no evidence of him not exist. Dont go around claiming the ultimate truth when you cant be sure yourself. Or else you'll be "just as bad as them."


edit: that was for bloody fetish, not Toni.


----------



## hesho (Mar 18, 2010)

we have a saying in my book el qur2an since iam muslim that says god is a one and only and was never born or never gave birth but in arabic ofcourse is different its is just an explanation thats islam and as toni said all ppl either belivers or not should live in peace and harmony with each other and accept each others point of view


----------



## Paulieo (Mar 18, 2010)

Blood Fetish said:
			
		

> People believe in a divine being, because they desperately want a parent-figure guiding them. They want to be told what to do so that they feel they are on the "right" path. Their minds cannot accept that there is no "truth" or "justice". They cannot accept that people will do horrible things and not pay for it their entire life.



I don't believe in a god because I need a parent-figure. The only thing that guides me is myself, that's why I don't like religion, because they are always saying what you can and can't do and you will go to some sort of place for eternal pain and suffering if you don't do what they say. They just want to scare you into doing what they want. I think that's nonsense so I decided, I'm not going to follow any religion and just go with what I feel.


----------



## Blood Fetish (Mar 18, 2010)

hesho said:
			
		

> all ppl either belivers or not should live in peace and harmony with each other and accept each others point of view


Why should everyone accept each others point of view? What if I said a spirit visited me and told me that your god is not real and your mother dresses you funny? Would you respect that point of view simply because it can never be disproved?


----------



## dinofan01 (Mar 19, 2010)

Blood Fetish said:
			
		

> hesho said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Are you dense? You respect a person's belief. Doesnt mean you have to agree with them. I dont care what you say a spirit told you. If you believe it and theres no special reasons for me not to believe you, I respect what you say. Just imagine it as a racial thing. Just because someone is a different color then you (i.e. different belief) do you not respect them?


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Mar 19, 2010)

Blood Fetish said:
			
		

> hesho said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


For once, I would, because honestly, I really don't care what you think. Still, doesn't change the fact that I do or don't believe in something, and it doesn't prove me being stupid for believing.


----------



## omatic (Mar 19, 2010)

I'm agnostic. When NASA kills a probe to send it into the afterlife to confirm its existence, and sends back findings, I'll use that factual evidence to influence my "religion".

But, I am disturbed by the way that some use religion to commit horrible acts against humanity (some minor, some major). Because of that, I can't give credibility to most major organized religions.


----------



## Blood Fetish (Mar 19, 2010)

dinofan01 said:
			
		

> Just because someone is a different color then you (i.e. different belief) do you not respect them?
> Race is an accident of birth. A person has no say in the matter. Religion is something a person makes a conscious decision to involve themself with. It is obvious why one can be viewed critically while another cannot.
> 
> *Posts merged*
> ...


If you do not think it is "stupid" to believe something without a shred of proof backing it, then what do you consider it?


----------



## hesho (Mar 19, 2010)

i have to agree again with toni and dinofan1 coz yes i respect your point of you but i realy dont have to agree with it inside my self and watever u belive in or dont belive in wont mkae u a lesser man to me or a better man to me your charcter and personality is wat will define u so watever your apinion is i realy dont care about it i just respect it but i dont have to accept it or even beleive in it coz i beleive in my own thing


----------



## dinofan01 (Mar 19, 2010)

Blood Fetish said:
			
		

> dinofan01 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


accident of birth? I wanna flame you sooooooo bad. And for most people religion isn't a choice. Your born in a catholic household, your gonna be catholic. Same with every religion. Excuse some people for not throwing away years of religion because you say otherwise.


----------



## Sh!fT_23 (Mar 19, 2010)

I am a practicing Jedi, but I was a confirmed Catholic.
But the Jedi beliefs are far more accurate and less misleading.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Mar 19, 2010)

Blood Fetish said:
			
		

> dinofan01 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just to make it clear, you're for real here....not messing with us, because I have a hard time believing somebody could write something that....well, stupid..Sorry I really couldn't find a better word.

First of all, race is accident of a birth?! Really, an accident?!?! Really?!
Religion is something you're pretty much pushed upon since the birth, only after bunch of years, you're "ready" to make your own choices, and decide to stick with it, leave or change religion.
If you really want to, everything can be viewed critically, but only if you really want to. I see no point in criticizing anybody on anything, as long as it doesn't have impact on your own life. World is (or at least should be) a free place!


And I surely do NOT think it's stupid to believe in something without a proof as that conflicts with the mere purpose of the word.. BELIEVE! You don't have to KNOW to BELIEVE..you don't have to SEE to BELIEVE.

Let me make it clear that I don't think that Believing has anything to do with Religion. I don't like Religion, any Religion all that much, I do believe there is some kind of force.
But I really hate people who interfere in others lives based on race, nationality, belief, look, expression, sex preference, anything that makes us unique!

Why would anybody make bad assumptions of me based on any of these segments without meeting me first!


Let me give an example: I was raised in the house (and state) that pretty much despise homosexuality. it's treated as sickness and something morbid. Today, former priest said that homosexuality is sin in the same range as pedophilia and alcoholism on national television.
In my early age I "hated gays" as I didn't know any other way. I was told to hate, and I hated, I was on a trip to different state, I saw two guys kissing, and I was disgusted. Only years after I started to think with my own head. Opened my eyes and asked myself, who the fuck is in wrong here?! Two people who are in love and live their lives, or bunch of other people hating them?!
Why should I hate anybody just because they are different in some aspect of their lives.....or in all aspects..What is it to me?

Why do you care if I believe? or to better form the question, why do you have negative opinion of me, based only on the fact that I believe, even tho you actually don't know me?


----------



## Sh!fT_23 (Mar 19, 2010)

Toni Plutonij said:
			
		

> Let me make it clear that I don't think that Believing has anything to do with Religion. I don't like Religion, any Religion all that much, I do believe there is some kind of force.


I believe in the Force too, like I said, I'm a Jedi.


----------



## The Catboy (Mar 19, 2010)

Toni Plutonij said:
			
		

> Why would anybody make bad assumptions of me based on any of these segments without meeting me first!


Because this is the internet.
All and all though I do love your post.

Ontopic:
Still as I said, I have my own believes, I used to be a Catholic, but the church had a problem with the fact that I am gay, so I left the church. Then really made my own kinda faith based on the idea of God and idea of an all mighty force that watches over us, but also believe in a scientific backing in the world.
So to me I believe what can be explained, will be explained, what can't be, then there is a reason it can't be explained.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Mar 19, 2010)

The Pink Cat Boy said:
			
		

> So to me I believe what can be explained, will be explained, what can't be, then there is a reason it can't be explained.


Very very nice way to put it.

It sound like a nice way to put life philosophy in one sentence.


----------



## Blood Fetish (Mar 19, 2010)

Toni Plutonij said:
			
		

> Just to make it clear, you're for real here....not messing with us, because I have a hard time believing somebody could write something that....well, stupid..Sorry I really couldn't find a better word.
> To be clear, you think everyone should accept what others believe... unless you don't agree with it? Then you think it is stupid? Interesting consistency.
> 
> QUOTEFirst of all, race is accident of a birth?! Really, an accident?!?! Really?!


Yes, it is. Not sure why you are getting so upset about it. You don't control when or where you are born, nor do you control your parents. Race, nationality, sexual orientation, these are all things you are born into. I despise people who make judgments based on that criteria. What is your problem with that?


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Mar 19, 2010)

Blood Fetish said:
			
		

> Toni Plutonij said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hahaha, I didn't say I don't accept it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I said I can't find better term then "stupid" for expression that skin color is accident.

I'm not getting upset at all, I simply say that it's bad to have prejudice. Weather it's religion, sexual orientation, race, nationality or something else. That's all.

Everybody is entitled to opinion. I simply refuse to form BAD opinion of someone prior to meeting him, based on their aspects of life that don't interfere with mine.
As I said, live and let live.


----------



## Domination (Mar 19, 2010)

I am partly agnostic, and don't believe in god or whatever. I believe in science, whatever logic that I am able to analyse and also critical thinking.

While I strongly believe faith is a great and touching thing that can help people in their daily lives, and I respect it, I just can't believe any of those gods as they are most probably created by humans and many religion differ from each other, and stuff like that.

But I also partly believe in my own "supreme being", I have my own vision of a god of the universe, something that caused the Big Bang(or whatever that created the universe), not choose from one of the many "pre-set" god the religions have thought up for me. Though I don't have time to think up something extract like that presently.


----------

